# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Urgent help needed on super hydrophobic lens

## Gary Sim

Nowadays, with lenses that come with super hydrophobic and slippery coating, it is very frustrating that the lens will slipped during edging, thus causing axis shift and shape out. 
Chucking pressure has been adjusted to maximum value, anti slip sticker was used on both sides of lens, soft mode edging was set. But the slippage still happened. Any experts able to advise on how to prevent lens slippage during edging. 
For your info, am using le9000 and le1000 edging machine. 
Thanks in advance for any input on this issue

----------


## AngeHamm

I use a Santinelli LE1000 with Big Red leap pads from Dynamic Labs and have no problems with slippage on even the most hydrophobic AR coatings. I suspect your leap pads may be the problem.

----------


## lensmanmd

We use the 3M LSE and Quantum’s Frixion spray.  I suspect that your wheels may be dull.

----------


## jefe

This video might have some helpful information:  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1unZISMx7o

----------

